# anybody know anything about this lathe?



## metalmad (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a "17 DF" lathe made in 1990, 240 volt with 40 inches between centers.
I am not a machinst so do not know a lot about it and am a little bit frustrated cos most markings on cover are worn off.
I have a little operating manual that i think is for it. 
"SSB-17DA-F"and "SSB-19DA-F" most details are the same, so if anyone out there knows a little or a lot, please let me know


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 24, 2010)

It looks Italian to me,many years ago we had Italian machine tools in the factory and they had the blue stripes around the base,not much help though.
Don


----------



## metalmad (Nov 24, 2010)

hi don
all i kmow about the machine is its ex RAAF and just about everything was loose when i got it, the carrage jib adjusters were all undone and handles were gone etc .
mostly good now but needs paint.
The reason for my post was i wanted to do some threading and realised that i really could do with a little bit of advice.
 cheers Pete


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 24, 2010)

Thinking about it ,it could be a Colchester,if you need to do threading you need to know if the leadscrew is metric or imp.,you could run a pointed tool along a bit of bar and see what you get in the way of TPI,try changing the 3 knobs,they look like gear changers to me .I bet someone on here knows all about it.
Don


----------



## metalmad (Nov 24, 2010)

hi don
the leadscrew is 25.4 mm by 3 mm pitch, and i recon, if i can work out which position of the two left hand knobs is AB CDE then i may be able to work out the rest as long as manual is correct for this machine.
I presume the first is AB and the second is CDE .THe third knob is feed and thread and the one around the corner is 12345678
cheers pete


----------



## metalmad (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi all
been busy on google and after hours of very little, i found a pic that is very close, even has the blue racing strips lol.
The only thing i can see different seems to be the position of the hand wheel on the apron,
it seems to be a Shun shin 14" by 40" from Taiwan.


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 24, 2010)

Does that come with rice or chips :big:
Don


----------



## metalmad (Nov 24, 2010)

I was in Indonesia a few months ago at a Mcdonalds and they sell rice in a wrapped up form just like a burger,it looked just like a cheese burger untill i unwrapped it lol. ;D


----------



## shred (Nov 24, 2010)

It looks a lot like the Asian lathe (rebranded and sold by MSC) a friend has in his shop. I don't think he has a manual for it anymore, but if you find one for a similar model, you should be able to sort out roughly what the knobs and dials do, then try them and see if they behave similarly. The bottom 3 are likely the threading controls.


----------



## metalmad (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi shred
 I have had a lot of trouble finding much info but in case your friend does not have what i have found so far,here is some important stuff ( for me anyway ) 

View attachment Shun shin 17-DF gear change 1.pdf


View attachment shun shin 17-DF gear change 2.pdf


View attachment shun shin 17-DF wireing diagram.pdf


----------



## lane (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes what do you want to know I have one.




 I see some one washed all the info off your name plate and speed charts.


----------



## metalmad (Nov 29, 2010)

hi Lane
its nice to know someone else has the same lathe ,cos its almost impossable to find anything on the internet.
Interesting to see u have the version with the apron wheel on the left ,my little manual i photocopied and bound up ( the guy i got it off did not want to sell it but let me make a copy.) shows it on both sides.
would u be able to do me a favor and take a close up of the whole printed area showing all the dials,letters and numbers  as u say my machine cover no longer shows the speed charts etc 
Im in your debt 
cheers Pete


----------



## lane (Dec 4, 2010)

Tried to e-mail you the info some scans and photos but they would not go thru for some reason . Said e-mail address was no good . send it again will try again. Lane


----------



## metalmad (Dec 5, 2010)

HI Lane I got your email 
but was unable to read the page scan though it does look the same.
would u please post a good close up of the gearbox cover so I can get a better idea of handle positions etc .
here is a pic of mine (hope yours is a little more readable lol)
Thanks again mate
i;m looking forward to your post 
Pete in Australia.


----------



## metalmad (Dec 5, 2010)

OK i;m a bit happier now and have a general idea of what does what ;D
Who knew B came before A lol.
Thanks Lane 
Pete


----------



## JOrdan11772 (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi I have recently bought this lathe off Facebook I was wondering if someone could send me the manual/booklet.  This would be a huge help with restoring the machine to full operation.

Thx


----------



## timo_gross (Jun 29, 2022)

don-tucker said:


> Thinking about it ,it could be a Colchester,if you need to do threading you need to know if the leadscrew is metric or imp.,you could run a pointed tool along a bit of bar and see what you get in the way of TPI,try changing the 3 knobs,they look like gear changers to me .I bet someone on here knows all about it.
> Don


The lead screw is not really important as long as the change gear box is providing what you need. At least that is what I saw, there is a knob that needs to be thrown from II to I (unfortunately not talking about the machine in question here, but about a totally different one) and off you go, the imperial machine cuts metric threads  And the metric machine cuts imperial threads as well.
Thread dial is useless though, must leave the half nut engaged and jog back and forth.
The machine looks like a lighter duty "export" model not so much produced for the local market.

Greetings Timo

p.s. do you have a name plate of the company or anything or is it all disapppeared?
Maybe there is an address in the photocopy of the manual?


----------



## grahamgollar (Jun 30, 2022)

metalmad said:


> hi don
> the leadscrew is 25.4 mm by 3 mm pitch, and i recon, if i can work out which position of the two left hand knobs is AB CDE then i may be able to work out the rest as long as manual is correct for this machine.
> I presume the first is AB and the second is CDE .THe third knob is feed and thread and the one around the corner is 12345678
> cheers pete


I guess the leadscrew is actually 1" dia  x 8tpi which, once you sort out the gear ratios, will make the thread cutting calcs straightforward. Plan for the worst but hope for the best!


----------

